# Abbylynn's Weight Loss Thread



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Due to Abbylynn's 73.9 pound weight and her luxating Patella .... she must lose 10 pounds. I am going to document her progress weekly. Abbylynn is on a diet and therapy and serious exercise program now ... along with joint supplements. She just turned 3 years old. 

This is my poor girl at almost 74 pounds ... which I take the blame for .... she cannot serve her own meals.

And she still hates cameras! Lol! ......



0605131508 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Back view .... no waist line ....


0605131504c by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Side view ....


0605131509 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

And Abbylynn saying "Quit making fun of me Mom!" .... AND ... "I hate the camera!"


0605131505 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0605131503c by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Look at that roll around her neck ....


0605131506a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


Until next week .............. wish us luck and thanks for looking!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Good luck! Slow and steady


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

More to love?  

I think it's great that you're being proactive about her weight and not just relying on meds to treat her knee! Good luck Abbylynn!


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Good luck! I can barely wait to see the end result. She'll have to take a sexy swimsuit pic then. lol


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks guys! We will be trying very hard!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

She'll be back in shape in no time! Hope the "Abbylynn improvement program" works and she has many, many active, pain-free years ahead.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

cookieface said:


> She'll be back in shape in no time! Hope the "Abbylynn improvement program" works and she has many, many active, pain-free years ahead.


Thank you!  I wish the same for her. As you can see she favors not sitting ... but sitting sideways with that leg pulled under and lying down. :/ Poor dog! All this time I just thought she had a funny gait because that is how she is? She has sat funny like that since she was a pup.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh no!!! Mommi feed her good... lol!

I have the same problem of overfeeding anyone & anything... 

Joint supplements are great. 
Roman is also on that plus fish oil.

Good luck with the program.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

hueyeats said:


> Oh no!!! Mommi feed her good... lol!
> 
> I have the same problem of overfeeding anyone & anything...
> 
> ...



Lol! Thanks! Yep momma feeds everyone too well .... including my Dad ... He has to lose 30 pounds! :/ Leah Lu and Eddee have to lose 2 pounds each .... Blu Boy and I are the only two thin ones in the whole bunch! Lol!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Lol! Thanks! Yep momma feeds everyone too well .... including my Dad ... He has to lose 30 pounds! :/ Leah Lu and Eddee have to lose 2 pounds each .... Blu Boy and I are the only two thin ones in the whole bunch! Lol!


I have this problem with guilt feeding. Bug doesn't go out at the same time as everyone else? Feed her treats. 

That's been a hard, hard habit for me to break. Especially since she now expects it. 

My solution has been to cut her lunch down to basically nothing (have to give her lunch, because otherwise she's sad) and dole the rest of her kibble allotment out as treats. She doesn't seem to have noticed the difference. 

...But she still needs to lose weight. More than I really realized, looking at pictures of her less than a year ago. 

Fortunately, the rest are okay (Kylie did get a little pudgy, but she's back down to good). I still kind really am ticked at myself for letting her get THAT fat, though.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Kabota's just SO HUNGRY. He's DYING, you guys! RIGHT NOW. STARVING TO DEATH AS YOU WATCH. That little whimper might be the last sound he makes. It's so sad.

Which is how he gained 5 lbs.

So don't feel bad, Abbylynn. It's not exactly hard to end up with a chubby puppy.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> Kabota's just SO HUNGRY. He's DYING, you guys! RIGHT NOW. STARVING TO DEATH AS YOU WATCH. That little whimper might be the last sound he makes. It's so sad.
> 
> Which is how he gained 5 lbs.


We need a 'the dog's on a diet' support group....

(ETA: It was seeing this picture that made me realize that, yeah, she's got an issue. A big one. 

And that issue is ME. 










That is where she should be. 










This is where she is. And that is AFTER weight loss. :redface


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I agree! We need a weight loss support group for the pups on their diets! 

I know .... that look they give you! ... mine get the hunger pukes if I don't at least feed them a little bit of something before bed. :/ And they make me feel guilty if I eat a snack before bedtime. I have to not let them see me! Lol! 

We did get in some extra morning walking .... but right now it is pouring down rain again! Uuuugh!

Abbylynn usually gets 2 cups of food per day. I have cut it back to two meals and 2/3 cup each meal .... so far she hasn't noticed. I also am transitioning from the CSFDLS to Fromm Gold Holistic right now. Counting calories.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Keep it up, and she'll be looking (and feeling, I'm sure) better in no time.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

It has been one week today since we started our program. Here is last weeks photo .....


0605131509 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

This week .....


0610131245 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0610131244a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Last week ......


0605131504c by Leah Lu, on Flickr

This week .......


0610131249b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0610131250 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

I am able to see a tad bit of difference ... and her energy level has increased tremendously since she started the Cosequin!  She actually ran today! I will be taking her to the vets to weigh her every two weeks ..... so next week we will see.

Abbylynn also has now learned by watching to open the gate to the hallway. :/ I caught her taking the handle and sliding it to open it! Smart cookie! Just one problem .... it is there to keep the Boy's and Leah Lu from getting out.


And she still will not look into the camera! Lol! 



0610131251a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> Abbylynn usually gets 2 cups of food per day. I have cut it back to two meals and 2/3 cup each meal .... so far she hasn't noticed. I also am transitioning from the CSFDLS to Fromm Gold Holistic right now. Counting calories.


Muggsy never noticed unless I changed the number of scoops. The size of the scoop was irrelevant to him. You know, like a very small child who wants the shiny penny, not the boring piece of paper with $100 written on it, lol.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Amaryllis said:


> Muggsy never noticed unless I changed the number of scoops. The size of the scoop was irrelevant to him. You know, like a very small child who wants the shiny penny, not the boring piece of paper with $100 written on it, lol.


Lol!  I know what you mean!


----------



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

She's looking much better! I'm currently trying to get my girl Nola to drop a few ounces. What she is now:
















What she should be:


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

AmandaN said:


> She's looking much better! I'm currently trying to get my girl Nola to drop a few ounces. What she is now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep posting along with me!  We will see how well the pups do!

What is a good way to get that tummy tucked up!?


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Kudos tob the hard work everyone with chubby pups is putting in. One week and there had already been visible progress! Congrats


----------



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

We're good again!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Nola looks GREAT!  Good Job!

We are still working on it! ...............


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

I think it is great you are getting Abblynn to lose weight. I do see a difference in a week. Just curious which Fromm Gold you are feeding? I tried the regular Classics formula until I looked at the carbs which was 50% I believe. It was makinh my Lab blimp out even with only two cups of food. I switched to their grain free formulas and she now eats 2.5 cups. I feel her ribs and she has a very nice tuck up. Just want to make sure your aware of the carb amount. . Happy weight loss vibes!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Abbylynn and Nola look great! Now, when you finish with them, can you monitor _my_ food for a few weeks.


----------



## Beagles (Jun 4, 2013)

cookieface said:


> Abbylynn and Nola look great! Now, when you finish with them, can you monitor _my_ food for a few weeks.


Agreed! For me too! I just started doing yoga a few days ago...but I'm not showing you guys pics of my chubby belly...


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Abbylynn looks great already!

I can't get over Nola, she is SO cute, and I'm totally not a "dachshund person" but I think I'm in love with her. <3


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

dogloverforlife said:


> I think it is great you are getting Abblynn to lose weight. I do see a difference in a week. Just curious which Fromm Gold you are feeding? I tried the regular Classics formula until I looked at the carbs which was 50% I believe. It was makinh my Lab blimp out even with only two cups of food. I switched to their grain free formulas and she now eats 2.5 cups. I feel her ribs and she has a very nice tuck up. Just want to make sure your aware of the carb amount. . Happy weight loss vibes!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks guys! 

I am feeding Fromm Gold Holisitc Dry Dog Food ..... You can see the specs on it here .....

http://www.pet360.com/product/7765/fromm-gold-holistic-adult-dry-dog-food

It seems to be working ... along with exercise, green beans, carrots, and broccoli as fillers and treats.  I am also only feeding 1/2/3 cups per day along with the Cosequin DS plus MSM and fish oil and vitamin E.

EDIT: In fact I believe Eddee and Leah Lu are getting back to where they should be also.


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

Even though I'm really into feeding organic raw to my dogs I had good results with Wellness Super5Mix Healthy Weight Recipe Dog Food in the past when Mokie had to loose some pounds to help him with his hip dysplasia. I'm embarrassed to say that I noticed that my dogs gained weight whenever I did - even I was sure I was feeding them the same. I must have added a little to their bowl without even knowing it. So for a while I ordered portion packs of Wellness Healthy Weight from Smartpak Canine. That way I couldn't cheat no matter what...It worked! And the portion packs keep the food really fresh.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Milo's mom said:


> Even though I'm really into feeding organic raw to my dogs I had good results with Wellness Super5Mix Healthy Weight Recipe Dog Food in the past when Mokie had to loose some pounds to help him with his hip dysplasia. I'm embarrassed to say that I noticed that my dogs gained weight whenever I did - even I was sure I was feeding them the same. I must have added a little to their bowl without even knowing it. So for a while I ordered portion packs of Wellness Healthy Weight from Smartpak Canine. That way I couldn't cheat no matter what...It worked! And the portion packs keep the food really fresh.


Thank you! As this is an option for rotation. I plan on keeping them on Fromm Gold Holistic if they do well on it. I am pleased with the food and so are they ... so far! Lol!  

Eddee used to eat nothing but Wellness when I first adopted him. He was terribly skinny. The wellness ... and I am sure the amount I fed him helped to put some meat and muscle on his bones. He had no muscle ... almost as if he was crate bound? The wellness also made a beautiful shiny coat on Eddee.  

I believe the Wellness Healthy Weight would be a good choice for my rotation for sure!


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Congrats on the progress already! I also use Cosequin DS plus MSM, along with a 1200 mg. capsule of fish oil for my poodle and my boxer. My vet is AMAZED that my poodle, who has grade 4 luxating patellas isn't lame - he should be VERY lame and needing surgery at this point (thank God he doesn't b/c I can't afford it!).

You might also want to consider Wellness Core Reduced Fat in your rotation. It has great protein content, but low fat (around 10%, I think).

Keep up the good work!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Abbylynn said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I am feeding Fromm Gold Holisitc Dry Dog Food ..... You can see the specs on it here .....
> 
> ...


My goodness... your doggies eat good!
Great job Abbylynn!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

hueyeats said:


> My goodness... your doggies eat good!
> Great job Abbylynn!


Lol! They eat toooooo good! ... that is part of their problem! Lol!  Momma has to try and remember they are doggies!

And thank you everyone for luck and compliments! We WILL reach our goal! 

BTW .... I went out and planted 60 square feet of green beans! Lol! I also planted a couple rows near my pumpkin patch. Lol! While I was at it ... I bought green beans which grow purple and cook up green .... all for my dogs! Lol!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

^^^Wow!!! Great pic.
Love the colors & contrast.



Abbylynn said:


> Lol! They eat toooooo good! ... that is part of their problem! Lol!  Momma has to try and remember they are doggies!
> 
> And thank you everyone for luck and compliments! We WILL reach our goal!
> 
> BTW .... I went out and planted 60 square feet of green beans! Lol! I also planted a couple rows near my pumpkin patch. Lol! While I was at it ... I bought green beans which grow purple and cook up green .... all for my dogs! Lol!


Wow... that's some pretty big patch of garden.
I do veggie gardens too....
Except carrots, green beans, zuchinni didn't come up last year... and DH says its soil nutrients unfavorable for those plants.
My collard greens, kale, spinach mustard, tomatoes, cilantro, turnips is coming out good though.

Natural, definitely organic (from mom's loving hands).... how much love can one get??/
Its the best foods for loved ones.

I do sneak in cilantro with beef/ steak bits / sometimes cuts (if Roman is especially good) when DH grills steaks Perry Lang style. Added vit C you know.

Southern style collard greens with bacon and or stewed pork he likes too.

Having a garden is so handy.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

hueyeats - I am an old country girl ... and kept that at heart. I tried sneaking some grilled steak to my dogs .... they all got the runs. So .... the dogs cannot have steak.  

But my Dad just came across a woman at the county festival last evening who lives down on a farm near us ... who raises cattle ... and she just had a huge beef slaughtered ... and he is going to buy 50 pounds of home grown beef for us! I am sure the dogs will get their fair share! Lol! ( It also sounds like I am going to be grilling a lot of hamburgers! Lol!)

It sounds like Roman has a great life and diet also!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Abbylynn said:


> hueyeats - I am an old country girl ... and kept that at heart. I tried sneaking some grilled steak to my dogs .... they all got the runs. So .... the dogs cannot have steak.
> 
> But my Dad just came across a woman at the county festival last evening who lives down on a farm near us ... who raises cattle ... and she just had a huge beef slaughtered ... and he is going to buy 50 pounds of home grown beef for us! I am sure the dogs will get their fair share! Lol! ( It also sounds like I am going to be grilling a lot of hamburgers! Lol!)
> 
> It sounds like Roman has a great life and diet also!



Yeah!!! 
Sounds like you've got some good meats coming your way!

I was born and raised a city girl but DH always says that I am "red neck" country bumpkin to the core.
Hence enjoying country living right now.

Dh and his family hunts plus they have a diary farm...
Thus Roman do get raw when I feel I need to firm his poops.... hahaha... what doggie mommies do for their dogs... even resort to checking poppies to gauge health & diet.
Lol!

He is base fed kibbles for lunch portion only... the rest raw or homecooked with supplements.
I thought he looked abit puggy till I gave him a bath that I found out he lost some weight just recently.... looking from top down & feeling for ribs.
Summer and his loss of appetite got me worried there for a bit.

Enjoy all your meats.... I have to go tell hubby to make him jealous... lol!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

How's Abbylynn doing? Is she giving you the pleading "but I'm starving" eyes yet?

Apparently the secret to weight loss (for dogs, at least) is to live at my house. We've been trying to put and keep weight on Katie and I'm going no where.

September 2012 - 39.6lbs, vet wanted her to gain ~5lbs
December 2012 - 44.4lbs, progress but vet said she could gain another 2 or 3lbs
June 2013 - 39.8lbs, we're going in the wrong direction

I have many pounds I could give her; if only it worked that way.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

cookieface said:


> How's Abbylynn doing? Is she giving you the pleading "but I'm starving" eyes yet?
> 
> Apparently the secret to weight loss (for dogs, at least) is to live at my house. We've been trying to put and keep weight on Katie and I'm going no where.
> 
> ...


Abbylynn is still doing good. She really is a good trooper about eating smaller meals. She has not complained to me .... but she lets me know when it is near her dinner time now ... she barks at the kitchen counter where I keep the dog bowls.

We just finished up our morning walk and I am about to take her outside and take another photo to see if I can see anymore weight loss.

Sounds like Katie needs to let me feed her for a week or two! Lol!  What is she eating? I always add cooked chicken gizzards, chicken or beef liver once a week, chicken drumsticks boiled without the skin .... just the meat .... to their daily kibble. I think it was adding up the calories and really I don't think boiled meats are all that bad for them.That is how mine have become overweight I think. :/

I will gladly take some pounds from Abbylynn or anyone! Lol! I am still trying to put back on the weight I lost when I was so sick for those 6 months. I need 10 more pounds. Do you think I can talk Abbylynn into trading?! Lol!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> Abbylynn is still doing good. She really is a good trooper about eating smaller meals. She has not complained to me .... but she lets me know when it is near her dinner time now ... she barks at the kitchen counter where I keep the dog bowls.
> 
> We just finished up our morning walk and I am about to take her outside and take another photo to see if I can see anymore weight loss.
> 
> ...


How about you feed Katie and I'll feed AbbyLynn? Plus, I'll glad send you my 10 extra pounds, no charge 

Katie eats Earthborn, right now it's Coastal Catch, but I'm planning to transition her to Primitive Naturals. I'd like to find another brand (completely different manufacturer and factory) to include in the rotation in the event of recalls and just for a little variety. Unfortunately, she seems to have a sensitive system, so I get nervous about introducing new foods.

I assumed she took in a significant number of calories during training (for a while we had two classes each week plus homework), so I cut back a little on her kibble. Apparently, she wasn't eating as much as I thought.

Good idea about adding extra meat. I'm vegan and my husband only eats at home one or two days a week, so there's rarely any around, but it's easy enough to get. I also found out that a colleague hunts, so I may ask her about innards and such.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Here is week #2's pictures!  ......

This Week ... Week #2 ...


0615131422a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Last weeks .....


0610131249 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


Last week .........


0610131249b by Leah Lu, on Flickr

This Week ... Week #2 ...


0615131424 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


Last week ....


0610131244a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

This Week ... Week #2 ...


0615131352 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Last Week ....


0605131509 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

This Week ... Week #2 ... I can begin to see the saggy skin on her belly. 


0615131351c by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

She is beautiful!  

Dogfoodadvisor has a list of low fat dog foods. If anyone is interested.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Damon'sMom said:


> She is beautiful!
> 
> Dogfoodadvisor has a list of low fat dog foods. If anyone is interested.


Thank you!  Thank you for the link also! I know I may go to the Wellness Core Reduced Fat next. I love Wellness and how my dog's look and feel on it.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey look! It's a waist!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Hey look! It's a waist!


Congrats!  The way you quoted that it made me chuckle! .........


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

A couple photo's from yesterday ...... I am still seeing improvement. 


0617131444a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0617131445a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

She's looking great, and is that Leah Lu with her?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

mcdavis said:


> She's looking great, and is that Leah Lu with her?


THank you!  No .... That is Blu Boy. All 4 of them were out there together ... and nobody wanted in the pool!? I was 90.7 degrees at that moment! LOl!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Looking good!
I see the waist.

Yay!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Proud of Abbylynn! She never complains about hunger pangs!  This is the third week on her diet ..... end of three weeks on Tuesday ... but just had to share photo's ... 

First week before the start of her diet ....


0605131509 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Now the middle of the third week ....


0622130908b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0622130910c by Leah Lu, on Flickr

And one photo ... just because she actually posed!  (Only use the flexi in the yard)


0622130913 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

(Had to edit to use for avatar)


0622130913 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Ooooohhh Abbylynns looking good!!!
Very very fashionable waist... yeah to a great job!!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

hueyeats said:


> Ooooohhh Abbylynns looking good!!!
> Very very fashionable waist... yeah to a great job!!!


Thank you!  We are working hard on it! The Cosequin DS plus MSM is a miracle for her. She has started to run again!  Of course I don't allow her to over do it. It is so great to see her no longer just moping around and not wanting to do much. She has that spark again!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Week 4! I can actually see a bit of an outline of her ribs! 



0628131233 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0628131221c by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0628131230 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

And just because she stays without a leash ..........


0628131220 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

And Abbylynn says "I am proud of myself!" 


0628131233a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

When I go to pick up the dogs Revolution I am going to take her along and weigh her! I cannot wait to see the results!


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

She's looking fabulous - well done to both of you.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Awesome that Abbylynn stays without a leash!!!
Great training & control!

Abbylynn is looking real good... great job Mama.


----------



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

She's looking much better! Good job!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

She is able to walk much better too. Still working on it .............. I want to be able to feel those ribs without having to push in an inch! 

Wish she didn't pin her ears back for the camera all the time! Lol! 



0628131219d by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Cool...
Looks like Abbylynn is "self airing" her ears.
Wish Roman can do that himself too..... I have to help him air his ears daily so he has healthy ears.

Abbylynns looking great.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

hueyeats said:


> Cool...
> Looks like Abbylynn is "self airing" her ears.
> Wish Roman can do that himself too..... I have to help him air his ears daily so he has healthy ears.
> 
> Abbylynns looking great.


Thanks! Seems as if the Fromm Holistic Gold is the way to go .... and less food.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow, she is looking great!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

reynosa_k9's said:


> Wow, she is looking great!


Thank you!  More of next weeks photos shortly after the Holiday.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

This weeks photos ..... Still seeing improvement .... but cannot shake the belly flab yet! 


0708131246 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0708131245b by Leah Lu, on Flickr

(Her hair is sticking up from the Revolution :/)

Thanks for looking!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

^^^The archie style... my hubby's hair is always like that.

Roman's hair is still knotted from his Advantix II treatments... cut that off and now it knotted even more... yikes!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

hueyeats said:


> ^^^The archie style... my hubby's hair is always like that.
> 
> Roman's hair is still knotted from his Advantix II treatments... cut that off and now it knotted even more... yikes!


Lol!  Yes ... Abbylynn is the only one who's hair does that from the topicals.


----------

